# Wago 750-8100 + 750-493 kbus configuration mismatch



## Stream (18 Januar 2019)

Hello to all
I just started to learn PLC's. Please help me solve a problem I have been fighting for several days now. I am using a PFC100 (750-8100) controller and a three-phase counter 750-493. When I try to run any program on PLC, I get an error: "kbus driver has detected a configuration mismatch and locks start of application!". 
Scanning modules in e!Cockpit displays my configuration without problems. I\O-Check also works. I can go into the 750-493 module settings and see the measurement values, voltage, current, everything looks good. I also updated the controller firmware to the latest version 02.08.35 (11), but this did not help.
I always get this error if the 493 module is installed. I tried to work with other DO\DI modules (a set of several dozen), and everything works without problems. But if I install 750-493, then I get this error again
What could be the problem?


----------



## Mavorkit (18 Januar 2019)

Hi Stream,

If You can Setup your hardware the shouldn't be a hardware problem like a forgotten end clamp.

The K-Bus errors can't be checked with e!Cockpit or Io check. There are two ways: one is over the WBM there is a diagnostic page for the K-Bus. The other way is to look at the blinking code on the controller and check what the manual says.

What is strange for me, that your controller works in the io-check monitor mode, but don't in your program. Maybe your program has a hardware not correct set?

Regards,

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stream (19 Januar 2019)

Thanks for the info, Mavorkit

My app is pretty simple and contains single line like a:=b; I not even start writing the code, since a can't run any code on the PLC if 750-493 module installed. However, when 493 module is not installed the code runs without problems.

WBM Diagnostic page contain only couple lines about the problem:


> Codesys3: PLC: KBUS configuration mismatch
> Codesys3: no extended error code active


These two lines appear whenever I try to run the program.

I/O Check behaves differently, depending on where I run it. If i run I/O check as a separate app, everything looks fine. Node configuration reads correct and look like: 


> 2019-01-19, 14:50:59 - Read node configuration...
> 2019-01-19, 14:51:12 -   Pos. 00: 750-8100 [Version: SW 02.08.35(11) / HW 04 / FWL 04]
> 2019-01-19, 14:51:13 -   Pos. 01: 750-493/000-001 [Version: SW 3J / HW 14]
> 2019-01-19, 14:51:13 -   Pos. 02: 750-600
> 2019-01-19, 14:51:13 - Node configuration read (468 ms)


I can use the monitor mode and view the process data of the module (although it is always zeros., I don’t know if this is normal).

On the other hand, if I run the I/O check from the e!Cockpit tab, then everything looks different: When i click to the 793 module and go to the Local I/O Mapping tab there warning "The bus is not running. The shown values perhaps are not actual". Also if i move mouse to the module icon there a popup window appears with module info and status. The status says:  "Series 750: Local bus: Error"

However, if i go to the module settings (no matter from e!Cockpit I/O check tab or from standalone I/O check app, both run equal module config window), i can see the that module operate fine. I can see the measured values in real time without any problems. As well i can change module settings, but for now i leave it from a factory defaults.

As for LED indicators, MS flashes with pattern: series of the fast flashes, then pause, then one flash, then pause, then five flashes. This error described in the manual as "Error when synchronizing the controller configuration with the local bus". And there also recommendations: 


> -Check the information of the connected I/O modules in the CODESYS controller configuration.
> - Adjust this to match the I/O module that is actually inserted.
> - Recompile the project.
> - Reload the project into the controller.


I did all this before, but the problem is still there.


----------



## Stream (19 Januar 2019)

Ok, there couple more interesting things:
I'm using Wago 750-493/000-001 module, 3-Phase Power Measurement; 480 VAC, 5 A. If i add regular 750-493 module manually from the device catalog then PLC is runs without the problems. I realized this by chance when I tried to assemble the configuration manually, without using module scanning. Wago 750-493 is actually the same power measurement module, but for 1A current. I think it has minimal physical differences. 
Program works well and i can get measured values programmatically. But they are one inconveniences: I can't go to the module settings from the e!Cockpit I/O check tab. Instead i getting a warn, that presented module not equal node configuration. Also, I’m not quite sure that the measured values I get are correct, because the configuration of the module is different


----------

